

Best Space Pictures of 2010: Odd Aurora, Ring of Fire, More - lockem
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/11/photogalleries/101130-best-space-pictures-2010/

======
joshzayin
"Big Bear's Sunspot" reminds me of the eye of Sauron.

